# Tacoma Ultra Lenker+Vorbau



## Naseweiss (13. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tacoma-Ultra-Lenker-Vorbau-RaceFace-FSA-Truvativ-Roox_W0QQitemZ7225489209QQcategoryZ85113QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

